# SD508 Freud 8" Dado Set



## davidroberts

A lot of folks love their Freud dado set. You got a great deal. I would prefer to use the table saw verses router to make dados, rabbets, etc, when possible. I rarely buy any wood working tools if not on sale. Your wife is right - "never buy retail".


----------



## richgreer

I have the SD 606 set. I think the only difference is that mine are 6" and mine has the dial-a-magic feature. I think the cutters are the same. I am SO impressed with how cleanly they cut.


----------



## 8iowa

How does the freud Super Dado set perform on plywood. I understand that the teeth have a negative hook angle which should be ideal for plywood and laminates, but perhaps not optimum for hardwoods.

I have a 6" Oshlun dado set that does well on all woods except plywood, where there is a lot of tear out.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Freud saw blades and router bits are the sharpest and last longest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*ken90712* How long did you have to ignore the 20% off to get to 40%  ??


----------



## Ken90712

Top, The send me so many coupons via mail and e-mail that I always go there.

Right now I have a coupon, "buy one item get 50% off the 2nd item of equal value.

Last itme I used it to buy a Forrest Wroodworker 2 blade and the Incra 1000 Miter Gauge set, both cost just over $100 so I save $50ish not bad being I wanted both. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I got that one too. I know companies target with individual pricing and discounts. I go there quite regularly myself. I need to figure out to access the 50% off without buying the other one )


----------



## Tim_456

I suspect I know the answer to this but are the combinations listed in the book accurate to the point where you don't have to bother with trial and error to get the measurement they list?

I've had other saw blades and router bits from them and they are all 5 stars with me!
thanks for the review!
T.


----------

